# Working Line Breeder in TX



## montreum2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post and it's concerning our family's plan to get a working line GSD. I read numerous posts on this website and most people would recommend these names for a working line GSD:

Germelhaus

Van Meerhout

Gerdeshaus

We've met Mellodee from Germelhaus as well as Rob & Jessy from vanmeerhout. Both were extremely knowledgeable and we're at first deciding on to get one from either of them. However, we just stumbled upon another breeder below and were wondering if anyone knew anything about them (please free to PM me too);

Wunderhaus GSD

The reason why we're interested on this breeder is simply the look and the fact that it has some sort of connection with What a Great Dog Training center.

Just a bit background about us...there're only me and my wife at this moment. We also have almost a 2-year old male Giant Schnauzer. A friend of us who couldn't take care of him due to certain condition gave it to us. He's quite a social dog. Never have aggression issue with another dog so far.

We're looking for a working line GSD simply due to its smaller size compared to a show line GSD. We want one that has a stable temperament, an off-switch is a must, and one that is easy to train at least to get its CGCA and CGCU title. We don't have any plan for the time being to participate in a schutzhund. Although we're not hyper active, we would jog in the morning and evening for at least 30-40 mins. The dog would follow us during these times and would spend additional 20 mins at least for a free play including obedience training.

As far as the price goes, we're ready to spend around $2.5k. 

Hope to hear from anyone soon.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## montreum2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you, RZZNSTR.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that you would do well with Germelhaus or Van Meerhout. 

Best of luck


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have been talking to a guy in NY who wanted a dog for his parents and was similarly directed by a Texas resident - he bought said puppy from one of these recommended breeders and it was everything he did not want....no off switch, hectic, over the top drive....have seen a few and talked to a few as well - just saying that some breeders do not use the same interpretation of these factors that you and I do.....


He is now looking for a sport dog for himself.....thus his call to me regarding a puppy now


too bad PM is not available.



Lee


----------



## montreum2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, all. We truly appreciate it.

Of course, more advice is welcome since we're willing to take our time get one we truly need.

For those who had sent me PM, I apologize for not being able to reply. Since the number of my total posts is still less than 15, I wasn't able to do so.

Btw, we don't mind to consider having one outside of Texas. The reason Texas breeders is preferable for us is simply because it allows us to visit the prospective parents first (within reasonable driving distance) before making any commitment. 

We do consider other breeders who seemingly have good reputation in here such as Schraderhaus too


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Wunderhaus isn't a breeder that would interest me.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I brought a puppy from one of those breeders about15 years ago. The lines were German/Belgium working lines. The dog was very high drive, but had an off switch but he required an experienced owner to establish off switch. I raised and trained the dog and he became successful PD for NYSP. Not a dog for first time owners, but experienced breed owners would have no problem.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

What city/county are you in?


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a dog from one of the breeders listed and could not be happier. Multiple people in my IPO club also have dogs from Meerhout and Germelhaus and could not be happier. Mine did not develop his off switch until he turned six months. Since then his energy level just matches mine in whatever it is that we are doing, be it training or just sitting on the couch.


----------



## montreum2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

I currently live in Dallas, TX. I guess this is that one thing I forgot to update on my profile immediately after joining


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would go to http://www.k9workingdogs.org/ and get in touch with Khoi Pham. He will be familiar with any working line breeders in the area.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok, I was going to say if you were close you could see my pup.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I will say that WAGD is an awesome training center as far as pet training/obedience/agility/nosework/etc. Basically anything not IPO or PPD. WAGD is the only thing I miss about DFW.


----------



## montreum2002 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for the advice, all. 

We are currently in contact with an out-of-state breeder too. We'll see which one we'll end up with.
@Emoore - Yes, WAGD is that one place in Dallas we're truly grateful of having close by. A great help in training our current dog and will look forward to enrolling our second one once we have it.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I am going to send you a PM with other contact info as well. I am just outside of Dallas and I train with Khoi and K9 Working Dogs.


----------



## waveone (Jan 21, 2016)

This is a great thread , thank you for starting it. It is quite helpful. We too are looking for a working line breeder in Texas and from our experience the breeders mentioned have all been responsive and willing to share their knowledge on their animals, breeding and care for these dogs.

Through our search we happened upon another breeder , vom Anfang though I've never heard anything about them. However they seem to be knowledgeable and ready to answer any questions we have asked.Has anyone else heard of this breeder?

In regard to working line animals, is there aa particular line such as Czech/DDR Belgian, American etc that is preferable over another?

My experiences with these wonderful dogs goes back to when I was very young. My grandfather purchased two working line , Czech, I believe and they were intelligent, intuitive , protective and loyal to a fault. THis has motivated me to provide the same experience for my family . 

This is a great site.


----------

